# Monsanto Poised To Take Over the Weed Industry



## vostok (Aug 10, 2014)

Ask anyone out of the USA, what is it that you hate the most about the Americans, they always say the same MacDonald's and the greater evil *Monsanto* this outfit has just about pissed every country in the world of for one reason or other..I think the last was India, where Monsanto was trying to sell peasant Indian farmers rice that don't go to seed, meaning the peasant farmer has to return each year to an ever increasing cost to operate his muddy paddock. meanwhile back home:

"Monsanto Poised To Take Over the Weed Industry" by Rick Paulas
Earlier this month, my great home state of Illinois joined the party and legalized medical marijuana, becoming the 20th state in the nation to do so. With most of the rest of the thirty straggling states now trying to push forward some kind of legislation, and with Washington and Colorado both taking the unprecedented step to outright legalize it, and with CNN's Dr. Sanjay Gupta officially climbing on board the Green Express by saying that he believes it has legitimate medicinal properties, the nationwide legalization of marijuana is less of a hope and more of an inevitability. At some near point in the future, most likely one that takes place in our own lifetimes, the use of marijuana will be as prevalent as cigarettes, alcohol, and aspirin. 

And, as anyone who's ever stepped foot in a bar or liquor store or hospital knows, that means big corporations jockeying for your money.

As this report from CNBC makes clear, there's tons of money in pot. It's the so-called "largest cash crop in California" for a reason: the cultivation of marijuana plants in Mendocino County alone is theorized to reach roughly $1.5 billion a year. Seeing as no one has a perfect understanding of just how many plants are being grown up there, that estimate may actually be low. And with that much money hanging around, corporate interests are sure to follow. 

What the CNBC report surmises, then, is that what has happened with the coffee/beer/wine industry is going to happen to the marijuana one: Small artisan growers get a jump-start and make big profits for a few years before large corporations buy them out, create partial monopolies, and dominate the industry from that point forward.
continue: http://www.kcet.org/living/food/food-rant/monsanto-to-take-over-the-weed-industry.html


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 10, 2014)

If I believed in the devil it would be monsanto. I really can't tell you how much i hate them...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 10, 2014)

Oh my gawd, let's hope this doesn't happen...


----------



## vostok (Jun 3, 2015)

it get much worse
Monsanto buys Scotts, that Miracle Grow to most peeps
update:
Back in late 90's evil doer Monsanto bought out the last of Scotts Miracle- Gro, and if you don't know about Monsanto, and grow weed, then make it your business, as this is one of the strangest companies ever..it not the most evilest, here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monsanto ..

 Sooner or later you as a weed grower will be tempted to buy or use a product from Scotts I urge caution, any company making over $2.0 billion in sales and clearing only $200,000 in profit sounds extremely ******* strange, from the outset, it has been suggested to me, that Scotts is but a tax loss for the high and mighty Monsanto, and at those figures, there no question, about it.

 I ran across Monsanto, back in the day, of the evil doer, selling feminized rice seed to poor as **** Asians,
 like $5.00 per month poor, thats ******* poor, they are expected to return each year and buy their rice seed of Monsanto, as their rice won't ever go to seed and be re-used, that is one of the meanest ******* things I ever heard of, like the old soviet propaganda, you gotta be there to believe it, sure its happening with us too, when we buy feminized canna seed, but I have a choice so do you, and we ain't as poor.

 Scotts is the retail arm of Monsanto and sell there "Round UP" thru them, so thats the level of the playing field we are at...not only avoid this SCOTTS, but there claimed cool products as well

 With thanks to Obama, we won the war, unfortunately the very filth we have been fighting, have fired the lawyers and hired our very own grow guys, in time the filth that run these companies, will have to listen to the very same guys they hired, so change is due at the top, but until them avoid these companies like the plaque, and there **** products, you may well have a good time with these products, below? ...thats not the point, the point is you are inadvertently supporting a billion dollar company that don't give a **** about you or your weed, and is already ripping out those genes for other strange **** .....wait and see!
Scotts Brands in the United States
 Scotts
 *Miracle-Gro*
 *Ortho*
 Roundup
 Osmocote
 TOMCAT
 Scotts Lawn Service
 *Supersoil*
 Hyponex
 Bovung
 *Black Magic*
 Whitney Farms
 Earthgro
 Ortho Elementals
 *General Hydroponics*
 Greenlight
 Ecoscraps

Outside the US
 Substral
 Evergreen
 Celaflor
 Fertiligene
 KB
 Pathclear
 Scotts Ecosense
 *Weedol*
 ( * =used by many non organic growers)
time line recent
 1998 - Monsanto: Scotts entered into a collaboration with the Monsanto Company to bring the benefits of biotechnology to the multi-billion dollar turfgrass and ornamental plants business. Under the agreement, Scotts and Monsanto agree to share technologies, including Monsanto's extensive genetic library of plant traits and Scotts' proprietary gene gun technology to produce improved transgenic turfgrasses and ornamental plants.
 1998 - ASEF: Scotts completed an acquisition with ASEF &#8212; a privately held Benelux-based lawn and garden products company. ASEF is a leading consumer lawn and garden products company&#8212;with operations in the Netherlands and Belgium &#8212; selling fertilizers, growing media, and pesticides.
 1999 - Ortho/Roundup: Entering into the pesticide industry, Scotts completed agreements with Monsanto Company for exclusive U.S., Canada, U.K., France, Germany, and Australia agency and marketing rights to Monsanto's consumer Roundup herbicide products and for the purchase of the Ortho and related lawn and garden businesses.
 2000 - Substral: Scotts acquired Substral, the leading consumer fertilizer brand in many European countries, including Germany, Austria, Belgium, France and Nordics.
 2000 - Smith & Hawkin: Scotts purchases Smith & Hawken, a leading brand of garden-inspired products that includes pottery, watering equipment, gardening tools, outdoor furniture and live goods.
 2005 - For the Birds: Entry into the U.S. wild bird food market through the acquisition of the Morning Song brand.
 2014 - ScottsMiracle-Gro sells wild bird food line to Global Harvest Foods Ltd.
2015 - Scotts Miracle-Gro buys General Hydroponics to move into the marijuana market.

 links: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sco...le-Gro_Company


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 3, 2015)

Really that is most everything on the shelf at lowes or hd.  I really hate monsanto.


----------



## yarddog (Jun 3, 2015)

I am all for free market. But these big corporations and lawyers are killing us all.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 3, 2015)

One word''''''WALMART, ,,YA GONNA STOP SHOPPING THERE TOO? They have screwed more Ppl then a nasty *****. If you stop buying from Companies thats screwing Ppl,,child labor,,etc,,where you gonna shop. You gonna stop using Electricity,,buying gas,,chicken,,beef,,,,You see where this goes??? Monsanto is just one of many who is raping  the earth and Ppl. Lets get real. The Devil is not one Company. you and i both know,Most of you are not willing to give up what you have come accustom too,,, just because they are bad. If that was true,,ya wouldnt be on the Internet right now.
If you knew the truth about about where your food comes from that you buy or use in day to day basis,,ya might not eat.


----------



## MR1 (Jun 3, 2015)

:baby:


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 3, 2015)

I am glad to see Neil Young taking up this cause against Monsanto and GMOs.
His new album is called "The Monsanto Years".  This news article was released recently.

Monsanto, Let Our Farmers Grow: Rock Star Bucks Coffee Giant 

Written by Press Release
Washington, DC--(ENEWSPF)--June 1, 2015

The indefatigable rocker and activist Neil Young has released a new video featuring an anti-Starbucks anthem, part of Young's fierce fight against Monsanto, GMOs and Starbucks' alleged support of them in an industry lawsuit against GMO labeling. The vintage-style song, "A Rock Star Bucks A Coffee Shop," comes ahead of this month's release of Young's new concept album, "The Monsanto Years," and a summer-long tour with Willie Nelson's sons Lukas and Micah and their band, Promise of the Real.

Young had earlier announced a boycott of Starbucks, an affiliate member of the shadowy Grocery Manufacturers Association that with Monsanto is trying to block a landmark Vermont bill, set to take effect next year, that would require the labeling of products with genetically modified ingredients. In a particularly surreal argument, the industry group has said the law is an assault on corporations' right to free speech that would "confuse consumers." Starbucks claims it has taken no position on the issue of GMO labeling, but its position on the Vermont law remains murky and Young has urged the coffee giant to "come clean" on its role in a legal action that flies in the face of "the will of the people." In the video - where he and everyone else seem to be having a rowdy good time - he wails, "I want a cup of coffee but I don't want a GMO... I'd like to start my day off without helping Monsanto." They  performed another spirited,  acoustic version in Hawaii over Memorial Day. The album's out June 30. Meanwhile, there are a slew of petitions against Monsanto: here, here, here and here.

View the video at: https://youtu.be/UC2DpGaykaI

Source: www.commondreams.org


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 3, 2015)

Not to worry,,,,God will gettem...lol


----------



## MR1 (Jun 3, 2015)

Neil Young, what a piece of crap. this guy thinks Charles Manson is a great man.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 4, 2015)

Oh....I like Neil Young.  He is a part of my youth.

I have quit buying General Hydroponics products and I will not go back to them.   I actually e-mailed the company and told them how disappointed I was that they sold out....literally.  He said I misunderstood, that GH was purchased by Scott's not Monsanto.  I said it was the same thing.  Scott's is definitely Monsanto's biatch.  Round-up is a big part of why Monsanto is GMOing foods.  Jeez, one day they will go too far.  I worry for my grandkids and their kids.  I had also used some Whitney Farms products--thanks for letting me know they are part of the same "family".

A big part of the problem is that most people are simply sheep--following what the advertisers and media tell them they need.  Way way too few people are actually informed.  I have an acquaintance that sucks every last thing she can out of every government free thing she can lie her way into....at same time, she and her boyfriend vote very conservative Republican every election......


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 4, 2015)

:rofl:


----------



## zem (Jun 4, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> One word''''''WALMART, ,,YA GONNA STOP SHOPPING THERE TOO? They have screwed more Ppl then a nasty *****. If you stop buying from Companies thats screwing Ppl,,child labor,,etc,,where you gonna shop. You gonna stop using Electricity,,buying gas,,chicken,,beef,,,,You see where this goes??? Monsanto is just one of many who is raping  the earth and Ppl. Lets get real. The Devil is not one Company. you and i both know,Most of you are not willing to give up what you have come accustom too,,, just because they are bad. If that was true,,ya wouldnt be on the Internet right now.
> If you knew the truth about about where your food comes from that you buy or use in day to day basis,,ya might not eat.



sadly WH you are right, I realized that same thing over and over, with small businesses who grow big, at one point when they get a hold of their market, they begin ripping people off. it doesn't have to do with any company by itself, it is human nature, greed, to be more specific, GREED is one of the most evil characteristics of the vast majority of humans


----------



## MR1 (Jun 4, 2015)

:rofl:





WeedHopper said:


> :rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 5, 2015)

zem said:


> sadly WH you are right, I realized that same thing over and over, with small businesses who grow big, at one point when they get a hold of their market, they begin ripping people off. it doesn't have to do with any company by itself, it is human nature, greed, to be more specific, GREED is one of the most evil characteristics of the vast majority of humans


So,so true my friend.

I worked at a Chicken Plant and Cambell Soup when i was a young man, ,,and if you had seen the things ive seen,,,,YOU Would never eat Chicken or Soup again.


----------



## MR1 (Jun 5, 2015)

That goes for beef and pork too.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 5, 2015)

Exactly


----------



## vostok (Jun 5, 2015)

Received this since and have requested a link. (citation needed

On January 27, 2012, Scotts Miracle-Gro agreed to plead guilty in federal court and pay $4.5 million in fines for selling 73 million units of bird seed from November 2005 to March 2008 that was coated with pesticide known to be deadly to birds and fish. Pesticides were added to protect the product from insects during storage, notwithstanding that Storcide II, one of the pesticides used, was clearly marked as extremely toxic to birds. Records show that its own experts warned of the risk in the summer and fall of 2007 and yet Scotts continued to sell the deadly product until March 2008. In 2008, Scotts Miracle-Gro also falsified pesticide registration numbers required by the U.S. Environmental Protection Agency on its products.[5]

 On September 7, 2012, in Ohio, a federal court sentenced Scotts to pay a $4 million fine and perform community service for 11 criminal violations of the Federal Insecticide, Fungicide and Rodenticide Act(FIFRA). In a separate agreement with the Environmental Protection Agency, Scotts agreed to pay more than $6 million in penalties and spend $2 million on environmental projects. According to the Justice Department, both the criminal and civil settlements are the largest under FIFRA to date.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 5, 2015)

This makes me sick. pesticides on bird seed? IDIOTS!!!  

WH, i do not do walmart. I can afford not to. Some people can't I guess. I hate that store. Was in it once and my union husband bout died when I told him.


----------

